# Terra's Hell Hound is Famous!



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.neatorama.com/2012/04/23/hell-hound-carved-out-of-foam/

I just spotted this on Neatorama!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

GhoulishCop had mentioned this superb prop in another thread. It deserves having a dedicated thread because it's just a phenomenal piece of work.

Here's the Youtube video:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I had the chance to see it first hand...It is Fantastic! It was larger than expected too. The Red/Orange really pops too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is awesome! I'm just amazed at the talent of some people.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been seeing this posted in a few places as well...utterly breathtaking. What a tremendous accomplishment. I've been following her on YouTube and she really raises the bar every year it seems.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The construction phase pics of this are amazing. To go from concept to finished product is just fantastic. The detail is nothing short of Hollywood quality.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. All I hear is "FEEDING TIME!"
Well done.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats amazing. Wish I knew what all she used to carve that. It is very impressive.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!! The lady has talent/ skills.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Terra has some mad skills at prop making. It's too bad she doesn't spend more time here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Terra has some mad skills at prop making. It's too bad she doesn't spend more time here.


Since she's a moderator over on halloween forum she's busy all of the time.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: WOW!!! That is such a fabulous prop! She should be patting herself on the back all the time, because that is superb! It looks like a movie prop, and she carved it out of foam? Really, really fantastic! Thanks for sharing the video Roxy. And now? Another moment on my knees, worshipping the talent that is out there!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh goodness! What a wonderful surprise to see this thread!!!

Sorry I don't get over here much more often. Haunti's right - with the prop builds, making the tuts and being a mod - whew! - the time flies. But thank you so much everyone. Yesterday I got the build video up if anyone is interested:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Amazing work on the hound!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So basically we just need to glue some foam together and carve away anything that does not look like a hell hound. I think I can do that...NOT

Thank you so much for sharing this gorgeous creature with us!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

ok, who else wants a list of tools used and where to get them so they can try to cut foam to look nothing like that but try anyway.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I am so tired of South Florida not having any pink foam available anywhere! Its sucha PITA for us haunters here.

That piece is simply amazing! Great work


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting the build video Terra. The Hell Hound is beautiful.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

That was great. I'd like to say I'm going to do this too. I'd even like to lie and say I'm buying all the stuff. But my lazyness is in full swing today so I'm not even going waist my time lying.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

That's friggin' amazing. What would you guesstimate was the total time commitment start to finish? I'd have to guess at least 20 hours. Bravo!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Terra, as usual your skills are a force to reckon with! That really is beautiful.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

<Bows deeply> Thanks again. Truly honored you all love him as much as I do. it was a hoot to make your own pet. I've got him facing the doorway of the Lair and I'll admit - he's pretty intimidating when you first get eyes on him. Imagine how a burglar would feel... HA HA HA HA HA!!!



Spiderclimber said:


> ok, who else wants a list of tools used and where to get them so they can try to cut foam to look nothing like that but try anyway.


I'm currently writing a thorough written tutorial to go along with that build video. It'll be at HalloweenForum and my blog there. I'm not teaching how to make the HellHound per se but I'll have a list of tools and such for making a larger carved monster. I also reviewed the Industrial Hot Knife from HWFF. If you aren't a fanatic styro prop builder like I am - the tool may be overkill _(plus - it's not the cheapest thing)_ but couldn't have built the HellHound without it. Well, I guess I could have but would probably still be building it  Anyway, here's that review video:








Spooky Dave said:


> That's friggin' amazing. What would you guesstimate was the total time commitment start to finish? I'd have to guess at least 20 hours. Bravo!


20? More like 200 _(a little less probably)._ Wasted A LOT of time _(and foam)_ figuring out those scales. GAH! Realized I was over-thinking it and went back to the basics and BAM! found the solution.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Terra, I know you have heard it over and over, but I can't help repeating it, your Hell Hound is so fantastic. You are a true artist in every sense of the word. Thank you so much for sharing the build and for being an inspiration for all of us home-haunters. I have watched your videos a couple of times already, but I am going to re-watch and take notes. You are so kind to offer so many great tips for us novice carvers/sculpters.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This prop and all the others are fantastic. Hats off to you, Terra.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Pumpkin5 and Darkmaster 

Got the written tutorial up to go along with the video if anyone is interested: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...oam-sculpt-scale-halloween-monster-props.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Ms Terra, for taking time to document this prop. Now all we need to do is clone your artistic skills and we'll be all set


----------



## Moxie (Mar 22, 2012)

Homg. <3 I really wish I had a studio to actually do something like this in. Thank you Terra for the videos and inspiration


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great sculpt................


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am pretty sure I could buy the 300 dollar foam cutting set and spend 200 hours on the prop and it would still look like a pile of rubbish. On the other hand, I am now trying to figure out how to convince the wife we need a hot knife tool set for a house project so I can get it for Halloween.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant, I can't gush enough about this prop. Thanks for showing the process from start to finish.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

dang that's sweet


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Terra, Should you ever find that you can not feed that beast or should he need a new home let me know. I will adopt him. I will even give him his own room.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Terra, completely and utterly awesome...and the word "Awesome" doesn't nearly cover it! It makes me REALLY want to step it up... Thank you so much for being willing to share the tutorials. I am blown away!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, thanks so much everyone!

Yesterday was funny. I always warn the service guys before they go into the basement about my hobby. Yesterday a service guy freaked out about the Hell Hound and ran back to his truck to get his camera. Took a bunch of pictures. That was neat - I usually get _'the look'_ and then they work on the furnace. Not this guy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your "pet" beast is totally creative


----------

